

Ask HN: What do you have in your menu/status bar? - sinak

I did this exercise recently with a friend at a conference during a talk we were bored of, and it was interesting to discover some new tools. Similar to the http:&#x2F;&#x2F;macmenubars.com&#x2F; tumblr linked to in the &quot;GTFO my menu bar&quot; HN post.<p>Here are my less-standard ones for OS X:<p>- Vitamin R2: Easy pomodoro-like timeboxing with a scratchpad - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.publicspace.net&#x2F;Vitamin-R&#x2F;<p>- Keyboard Maestro: Keyboard shortcuts for all the things - www.keyboardmaestro.com&#x2F;<p>- Euclid: allows you to easily measure anything on screen in pixels - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;euclidapp.com&#x2F;<p>- RescueTime: Tracks time usage, handy - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rescuetime.com<p>- Backblaze: Easy backups - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.backblaze.com<p>- Flux: Adds red hue in the evening, allowing brain to produce Melatonin - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;justgetflux.com&#x2F;<p>- Caffeine: Click to disable screen from auto-shutting off - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lightheadsw.com&#x2F;caffeine&#x2F;<p>- Bartender: Keeps my menu bar less busy - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.macbartender.com<p>Screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;6t9p6nhf1whn000&#x2F;Screenshot%202013-11-30%2022.42.04.png
======
Jemm
Boom: Boosts sound output volume -
[http://www.globaldelight.com/boom/](http://www.globaldelight.com/boom/)

Why does Apple limit Macbooks volume to such a low level?

------
meerita
\- Adobe Updater (yes i will kill this shit) \- SizeUp \- Dropbox

------
swah
Windows: Flux, Dropbox

